# Polaris Ranger 6X6



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone have input on the power, quality and durability of this unit. Looking to make a high volume spray unit with one to carry a 200 gallon spray tank and spray apperatus. The reasearch I've done has shown a payload of 1750lbs. This would be a little lighter than what I need for 200 gal. Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on this.
Thanks for anything you could add.


----------

